
Parents and VR: Most parents are not concerned about adverse health effects - shafyy
https://kosmosschool.com/blog/parents-and-kids-and-vr-parents-not-concerned-about-health/
======
shafyy
We ran this survey, here's the conclusion:

*Historically, VR has been a highly niche technology and there is a lack of scientific research (and data) on potential adverse effects. While our small survey doesn’t contribute to scientific research, it tries to capture the current views and mood of parents regading this issue. Our survey found that even parents that use VR themselves seem to be conservative about their kids’ VR use. Most parents’ kids in our results use VR less than one hour per week. Furthermore, parent seem to be more worried about negative effects of VR use for their children, but not for themselves. When asked what adverse effect they worry about the most, the majority of parents said eye problems."

Make sure to check out the link for some more data and graphs and looking
forward to your thoughts.

